# Not finding port: net/isc-dhcp3-server



## paulfrottawa (Dec 20, 2008)

The handbook explained: 


> The next thing that you will need to do is edit the sample dhcpd.conf which was installed by the net/isc-dhcp3-server port. By default, this will be /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf.sample, and you should copy this to /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf before proceeding to make changes.



Is this part of the base system now?

FreeBSD i386.localhost.bsd 7.0-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p6


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 20, 2008)

The name has been slightly changed to:



> net/isc-dhcp30-server
> net/isc-dhcp31-server
> net/isc-dhcp40-server


----------



## ale (Dec 20, 2008)

```
$ cd /usr/ports/
$ make quicksearch name=isc-dhcp.*server
Port:	isc-dhcp30-server-3.0.7_3
Path:	/usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp30-server
Info:	The ISC Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol server

Port:	isc-dhcp31-server-3.1.1
Path:	/usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp31-server
Info:	The ISC Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol server

Port:	net/isc-dhcp3-server
[I]Moved:	net/isc-dhcp30-server[/I]
Date:	2008-10-13
Reason:	Swap to multiple versions
```


----------

